# برنامج . power mill



## ziyad9911 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
انا محتاج الى ملفات تعليم برنامج . power mill
**ارجو مساعدتي وجزاكم الله خير + برنامج .10 power mill *​


----------



## أنس عمر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*powermill 10*

أخي العزيز أنا منذ مدة أبحث عنه ولم أجده


----------



## maher ereksoussi (15 أبريل 2011)

*دورة في برنامج powermill *


الموقع: دمشق، دمشق، سوريا

تعليم برنامج powermill وكيفية استيراد القطع المراد تشغيلها من برامج الرسم وعمل بلوك لها وتجهيز الارتفاعات والسرعات المناسبة للتشغيل وبناء مسارات التشغيل الأنسب لتوفير وقت التشغيل والحصول على الشكل المطلوب تماما مع اهتراء أقل لللأدوات . تعريف بالخيارات المساعدة في التشغيل ( الباوندري- الباترن - ورك بلين ) والعمليات على تولباثات التشغيل الدورة في سورية دمشق موبايل 944267918 م . ماهر


----------

